# Hedgie Carriers



## AleishaMarie (Sep 24, 2012)

What type of carrier should I get to pick up my hedgie? I will be getting him/her in November so it will be cold outside in Indiana. My car won't be a problem because it is heated. Also, the carrier would be used whenever we need to go to the vet, and you never know what the temperature is going to be in the waiting room. Any advice/tips? Thanks!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I have this one:










it's the Aladino carrier from Ferplast. I just put fleece in there to keep him warm and if it's really cold you can always get him a snugglesafe disc or something like that to add some more heat.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Draenog I love that carrier! I wonder if they ship to the states...


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah, I didn't know they don't have it over there!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Draenog said:


> Ah, I didn't know they don't have it over there!


Unfortunately when you search for small pet carriers around here, you get a lot of the cloth kind. I'd really prefer a hard plastic carrier, without having to lug around a big old cat carrier.

This is the carrier I have for Petunia right now, which is okay, but she's gotten so big that I'd like to find something a bit roomier:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

If you really want one, I could always see if it's possible to buy one here and ship it to you? I have no clue how much that would cost though.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

That would be awesome. I'll pm you!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Update:

Found a similar one to Draenog's in the US if interested:

http://www.wayfair.com/Hagen-Living-World-Carrier-6088-HGE2362.html


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If your hedgehog is going to be travelling in any type of vehicle you need a hard sided, airline approved carrier. They are much more durable, safer and can be seatbelted into vehicles.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Sar-uh said:


> Update:
> 
> Found a similar one to Draenog's in the US if interested:
> 
> http://www.wayfair.com/Hagen-Living-World-Carrier-6088-HGE2362.html


Looks almost the same indeed, great


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sar-uh said:


> Update:
> 
> Found a similar one to Draenog's in the US if interested:
> 
> http://www.wayfair.com/Hagen-Living-World-Carrier-6088-HGE2362.html


Unless the design of that carrier has changed recently, the problem with it is. If that little button at the front accidentally gets pushed, the carrier will open and hedgie gets dumped on the ground. It's not really a safe design.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Which little button? It looks a bit like mine, but I can only open the top (and it doesn't open up easily) so I think it's fairly save. Dunno about that one


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It seems to have changed design. The one I saw a few years ago had a hinge at the back and the little button held it closed. In looking at the other photos, it seems it snaps closed at the 4 sides. So yes, this one would be okay.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah, yes I see. With my carrier those aren't actually real buttons (it looks like this is the same system), so if you want to take the whole thing of you really have to force it. I haven't tried yet I'm afraid I'll break it


----------



## AleishaMarie (Sep 24, 2012)

Draenog said:



> Sar-uh said:
> 
> 
> > Update:
> ...


Yea, that looks awesome and it's super cheap! ^-^ Just what I'm looking for! Thanks!


----------

